# hammy with suspected pyo, please help



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ive just got my oldest hammy out to have her run around and her stomach is all distended and shes not being very co-operative but im sure i can see a little blood, im worried its pyo?

...ive managed to get her in the vets for 6.15pm, she was 2 years old at the beginning of december what do you think her best options are if it is pyometra? thank you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> ive just got my oldest hammy out to have her run around and her stomach is all distended and shes not being very co-operative but im sure i can see a little blood, im worried its pyo?
> 
> ...ive managed to get her in the vets for 6.15pm, she was 2 years old at the beginning of december what do you think her best options are if it is pyometra? thank you


Antibiotics might help hun, Im not sure I would risk a spay at her age, is there any smell or discharge? My Buffy had pyo at about 3 and they offered to do a spay but I refused thinking she was too old, they gave her antibiotics and she got over it and managed another couple of years without it reoccurring.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Antibiotics might help hun, Im not sure I would risk a spay at her age, is there any smell or discharge? My Buffy had pyo at about 3 and they offered to do a spay but I refused thinking she was too old, they gave her antibiotics and she got over it and managed another couple of years without it reoccurring.


shes a bit of a wriggler that one but no i didnt smell anything, oh i so hope she does as well as Buffy did, youve given me hope Gill, do you remember what antibiotics they were?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> shes a bit of a wriggler that one but no i didnt smell anything, oh i so hope she does as well as Buffy did, youve given me hope Gill, do you remember what antibiotics they were?


It was a while ago but I think it was Baytril, I dont remember them ever being given a different one, the vet did warn me it might not work but she was looking a lot better within a couple of days.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> It was a while ago but I think it was Baytril, I dont remember them ever being given a different one, the vet did warn me it might not work but she was looking a lot better within a couple of days.


Im back and the vet has given her baytril, but she didnt exactly instill me with confidence :/... she kept reffering to her book, and guessed her weight by picking her up:huh:....shes told me to give her 0.08 (whatever) once a day....i weighed her when i got home and she weighs approx 163g...do you or anyone know if that sounds about right Gill? thanks x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive found this table online but Im not sure if its the same strength that you have. NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Baytril 2.5% Oral Solution - Dosage and administration


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Ive found this table online but Im not sure if its the same strength that you have. NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Baytril 2.5% Oral Solution - Dosage and administration


i think it was 2.5%, but could kick myself for not taking more notice because the box was sat on the table....but thanks so much, lovely BBM mentioned this Noah thingy bob lol and shes worked the dosage out (cos im thick as a plank) at 0.03 twice a day...so unless someone tells me different im going to go with that sod the vet...i dont want to overdose my poor lil Truffles.

oh by the way Gill the vet had a smell at her and could smell infection.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

0.08 is a very high dossage, however you cant really od on baytril, a normal dosage for a 163g hammy would be around 0.2 however if you want to stand a chance of beating pyo you need to go in really hard with the antibiotics, i would stick to the vet dossage, but make sure you back up with probiotics and prebiotics


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just seen this sorry to hear about poor little Truffles, hope the Baytril does the trick and she is feeling a lot better soon.

Sorry nothing useful to add havent a cue about ill Hammies.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> 0.08 is a very high dossage, however you cant really od on baytril, a normal dosage for a 163g hammy would be around 0.2 however if you want to stand a chance of beating pyo you need to go in really hard with the antibiotics, i would stick to the vet dossage, but make sure you back up with probiotics and prebiotics


thanks so much Lil Miss xx....i already give the oldies probiotics in their water, which prebiotics would you recommend? ty x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Just seen this sorry to hear about poor little Truffles, hope the Baytril does the trick and she is feeling a lot better soon.
> 
> Sorry nothing useful to add havent a cue about ill Hammies.


thanks so much for your best wishes for her SDH x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

when im treating a sicky i use a combination avipro plus, pro C, and nutrobal, all made by vetark

you can also offer her a bit of natural yogurt each evening, if she will take it, as thats full of good bacteria


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If its smelly thats actually better Noush, I hope she has the same dramatic improvement that Buffy did, that Baytril is a wonderful thing.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Until I came here I didn't know they could get it! 
Hope she makes a quick recovery x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks Lil Miss im using the pro C probiotics already and ive ordered the avipro plus.

thanks all for your best wishes, shes acting okay in herself i hope the baytril is doing the trick...if i think its only keeping things at bay though and she dosent improve drastically in the next day or so im going to have a chat to my own vet and see if he thinks we should risk spaying her...i know shes an oldie but i want to get the advice of my vet whose judgement i trust totally.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> thanks Lil Miss im using the pro C probiotics already and ive ordered the avipro plus.
> 
> thanks all for your best wishes, shes acting okay in herself i hope the baytril is doing the trick...if i think its only keeping things at bay though and she dosent improve drastically in the next day or so im going to have a chat to my own vet and see if he thinks we should risk spaying her...i know shes an oldie but i want to get the advice of my vet whose judgement i trust totally.


Oh bless her really hoping she continues to improve and its enough treatment to get her better xxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Aww poor hammy. I used to love my hamsters when I was young. Dont think I ever had one live much past 2 though. Cant believe you can have a hamster spayed! Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

How is she today hun?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks SDH and Rose



thedogsmother said:


> How is she today hun?


sorry for only just replying TDM, but for some reason im not getting notified of new posts in all my subscribed threads...only seems to be the old ones

shes acting like theres nothing wrong with her Gill, still bright and nosey lol, im actually wondering if she does have pyo at all, i only thought i saw blood,the vet said she could smell infection but the vet wasnt exactly great...im examining her every chance i get and ive seen nothing since, not on her or on her bedding...so unless its a closed pyo im wondering if its something entirely different, whether sinister or not.. because to me her stomach does seem distended...if its a closed pyo would you have expected her to go downhill in 4 days Gill?...im pretty certain a dog would have.

ive taken some pics of her roaming around the shed i'll try to download them tomorrow (new camera lol)

.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww bless! hope she makes a full recovery hun! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Buffy responded really well to the Baytril when she had it so it could be that shes feeling a lot better because of that, it sounds good if shes acting normally but I would be worried about the bloating too.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Angie2011 said:


> Aww bless! hope she makes a full recovery hun! xx


thanks so much Angie xxx



thedogsmother said:


> Buffy responded really well to the Baytril when she had it so it could be that shes feeling a lot better because of that, it sounds good if shes acting normally but I would be worried about the bloating too.


im worried its a closed pyo and a spay is her best option so ive just phoned my own vet practice & my regular vet has no surgeries at all this month.... i asked the receptionist if she could find out if any of the other vets had ever spayed a hammy...they havent and she just said they wouldnt recommend it because it will probably die...so im feeling a bit helpless now, does anyone know of a rodent specialist vet around sheffield,rotherham,doncaster area?...i dont drive im afraid.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i ended up taking Truffles to a vet practice i use to use, i called them to see if any of their vets had experience of spaying a hammy with possible pyo, and they said they had, so this morning we took her, the vet was really nice, she was very confident handling Truffles unlike the 1st vet i saw, but i felt really upset because she was so frightened and she kept squeaking , she said the fluid around her abdomen could be a pyo but it could also be a tumour or something wrong with her liver, i asked her about scanning to be sure and she said the equipment was big as its for cats and dogs and though they could try to scan her, she didnt want to stress her out further as she doesnt think Truffles would survive an operation anyway...she thinks her age is against her, so she gave her an anti inflamatory injection in the hope it will reduce some of the fluid....and my poor little Truffles screamed ....so ive decided im not going to stress her out any further, im going to make what time she has left as happy and comfortable as i can, and when i think shes not enjoying life anymore i wont let her suffer i'll take her back to the vets and let her go to sleep.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im sorry shes no better, hopefully the anti inflammatory jab will help though, give her a little cuddle from me xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry they think it all would be too much, everything crossed though that the anti Inflamms will help and keep her comfortable so she has a good quality and quite some time yet xxxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Im sorry shes no better, hopefully the anti inflammatory jab will help though, give her a little cuddle from me xx





Sled dog hotel said:


> So sorry they think it all would be too much, everything crossed though that the anti Inflamms will help and keep her comfortable so she has a good quality and quite some time yet xxxxx


aw thank you yous two xxx...i let her loose in the shed all day after we got home from the vets...she went straight to bed.. i think she was stressed out bless her...so i made her a little bowl of porridge and left her a piece of apple on the floor...when i checked at tea time they'd all gone lol...shes back in her cage at the moment and seems non the worse for her ordeal thank goodness


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your hammy 
I've now learnt something new, didn't know hammies could get pyo and I've owned mostly females throughout the past 12 years.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

EmzieAngel said:


> Sorry to hear about your hammy
> I've now learnt something new, didn't know hammies could get pyo and I've owned mostly females throughout the past 12 years.


thank you Emzie xx


----------

